# OB/GYN - Tung Chung area or beyond



## joelho (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello. We are located in Tung Chung and would like to find an OB/GYN for prenatal care and the delivery itself. We know that hospitals in the TC area are limited so anywhere reasonably close is also good. 

We want a doctor who speaks English very well and is someone who is open and explains things well (i.e., not a dictator).

Do you have any personal recommendations? What do you like about your doctor?

If you can give a rough cost for a normal prenatal check-up - that would be great (e.g., I know a good doctor in Kowloon City in private clinic charges about 850HKD for a visit including basic tests).

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## David7 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you wait? The Tung Chung hospital opens in 2013.


----------

